# Meditation Techniques



## Haley22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi, I was hoping to hear about what meditation techniques work best for people and get some new ideas on what to try. I joined a mindfulness meditation group but no one there has DP so I can't really ask them. I've tried candle meditation and breathing meditation but I've found that by far the most effective mediation for me is sound mediation. Whenever I'm in a room I tune in to a sound in the background like a clock and listen to it. My last meditation I listened to the ticking of someones watch the entire time. I find it brings me out of my mind and into reality. Does this work for anyone else, if not what meditation techniques have you guys found effective?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Allegedly mindfulness meditation is somewhat effective for depersonalization. However this was only claimed by a german doctor with a problematic inclination to psychoanalysis, casting doubts on the reliability on those claims. There is no real evidence for beneficial effects in the literature, only a few anecdotal reports on the internet. On the other hand meditation techniques were reported to induce depersonalization disorder. Transcendental meditation seems to be notorious for this effect, but there is support for mindfulness meditation having the same risk.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I've tried many, many kinds of meditations over the years. The last 2 weeks I have settled into a technique that I am finding really helpful. I will try and describe it the best I can.

I have noticed that with my DP symptoms something is wrong with all 5 senses.. and the mind if we want to call that a separate sense. My body is numb. Vision 2d. Sound distorted and hard to pay attention to conversations. Smell and taste are dulled and not as rich as they once were. I don't have blank mind, but thoughts become intrusive and are mainly negative.

So everything has been labelled a problem over the years. But everything is an opportunity to listen; this is what I tell myself now before I sit to meditate. If I had the option to change stations or change these undesirable sensations I would take it. But this is all I have. It is helping me be grateful for what I do have. I'm not blind or deaf. I don't have delusions and still KNOW what is real and what isn't. And when I say 'everything is an opportunity to listen' I don't just mean audibly. I mean every part of me; the good and bad. If I can sit calmly and watch what is happening within me, it brings appreciation, awe and compassion.

I have been fighting an internal war for a long time now and it just hasn't worked, things only got worse. This is actually helping... I have taken magic mushrooms for the first time a couple of weeks ago which may have helped bring about these revelations. As well as taking lions mane mushroom everyday. But when it comes down to it the meditation and applying this technique as much as I can throughout the day are what seem to directly help


----------



## Silentless (Apr 22, 2017)

We can cure DP with meditation and a healthy life style. Watch some of Eckhart Tolle videos about meditation, or read his book "power of now" or any other of his books, it has helped me a lot.


----------



## Haley22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Broken said:


> I've tried many, many kinds of meditations over the years. The last 2 weeks I have settled into a technique that I am finding really helpful. I will try and describe it the best I can.
> 
> I have noticed that with my DP symptoms something is wrong with all 5 senses.. and the mind if we want to call that a separate sense. My body is numb. Vision 2d. Sound distorted and hard to pay attention to conversations. Smell and taste are dulled and not as rich as they once were. I don't have blank mind, but thoughts become intrusive and are mainly negative.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting, and I've kind of done the same thing when it comes to observing my surroundings. A big part of my meditation class is fully feelings all sensations, good and bad so it kind of makes sense. I'm glad you finally found something that helps.


----------



## Haley22 (Jan 7, 2018)

TDX said:


> Allegedly mindfulness meditation is somewhat effective for depersonalization. However this was only claimed by a german doctor with a problematic inclination to psychoanalysis, casting doubts on the reliability on those claims. There is no real evidence for beneficial effects in the literature, only a few anecdotal reports on the internet. On the other hand meditation techniques were reported to induce depersonalization disorder. Transcendental meditation seems to be notorious for this effect, but there is support for mindfulness meditation having the same risk.


I see. I've certainly been afraid of Mediation having the opposite effect and worsening my DP, but as you said mindfulness doesn't seem to have that risk. But now I know to be weary of Transcendental mediation. Thanks for the reply.


----------

